# Fun Dog Show, Bedfordshire



## linsp (Sep 15, 2014)

Sunday 28th September

For: Little Angels Staffie Rescue and Albery Dog Rescue

At: The Country Store, Bedfordshire Growers
Potton Road
Biggleswade
SG18 0ER

Pedigree Classes £1, Judging 10.30am

1. Av Puppy(6-12mths)
2. Av Junior(12-18mths)
3. Av Gundog
4. Av Pastoral/Working
5. Av Hound/Terrier
6. Av Toy/Utility
7. Av Veteran 7yrs +
8. Av Open

B.I.S & R.B.I.S
No dogs having won a cc or rcc to be entered in pedigree classes.

Novelty Classes £1, Judging 11am

9. Cutest Puppy(up to 12mths)
10. Best Veteran 7yrs +
11. Prettiest Bitch
12. Handsome Dog
13. Best Crossbreed
14. Child Handler 6-11yrs
15. Child Handler 12-16yrs
16. Adult Handler 17 yrs +
17. Fancy Dress
18. Waggiest tail
19. Best Condition
20. Best Rescue
21. Best Trick
22. Best Brace
23. Irish Brace
24. Most Appealing Eyes
25. Dog The Judge would Like To Take Home.

B.I.S & R.B.I.S

Also scurry, fastest recall, dog dash, fastest sausage eater.

Collection point for unwanted dog beds, food, bowls, leads, toys etc for the rescues.

Stalls, Raffle, Tombola, Refershments, Ring Side Parking, Toilets


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

We went to the show at Bedfordshire Growers last year. it was great fun and very well-organised. Good luck, and hope you all have a great day (sadly we won't be able to make it as we are showing at Bedford & District the same day)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I might pop along to this seen as I'm just down the road. Maybe enter Cash


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I may pop along with Io - dependant on weather.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I may pop along with Io - dependant on weather.


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yay! :thumbup:


She'll prob want to jump over everyone :yesnod: But yeah will see what the weather is like


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> She'll prob want to jump over everyone :yesnod: But yeah will see what the weather is like


She'll be an angel! :aureola: 

Yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on the weather too. Am still not 100% I'll go as there is an intensive training day I wanted to do that day too.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> She'll be an angel! :aureola:
> 
> Yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on the weather too. Am still not 100% I'll go as there is an intensive training day I wanted to do that day too.


Cool - what sort of intensive training ?

I may suggest the show to my OH as he wants to practice getting dog pics - hopefully he'll come to the collie show too


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Cool - what sort of intensive training ?
> 
> I may suggest the show to my OH as he wants to practice getting dog pics - hopefully he'll come to the collie show too


Working Trials.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I most likely will be going to this and entering Io in a few fun classes


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is only 25 minutes down the road from me, I'll have a think about going


----------

